# blanks with ships inlaid into them... who makes them?



## panamag8or (Jul 8, 2014)

I have one of these I won as a bash prize, and listed the pen online. Now, someone wants 10 as part of a HUGE order, and I want to see if I can get more, or if I need to steer the client toward something else.

Who makes these? I remember seeing quite a few floating around last year.


----------



## panamag8or (Jul 8, 2014)

Nevermind... figured it out.


----------

